# Train Shows - Pros and Cons



## Chugman (Jun 17, 2015)

I have also been thinking about train shows this morning. We have our annual Trainfest show in Milwaukee coming up on November 10 and 11th. And of course in the Chicago area we have the monthly show at the DuPage Fairgrounds in Wheaton, IL.

What do you get out of train shows? 

Why do you go or not go?

Did you quit going to train shows? If so, why?

I used to go to see new products from manufacturers and to find deals. Also to find hard to find items like K-Line passenger cars. Over the years I got discouraged as more and more local hobby shops quit going and it seemed some of the people kept bringing the same stuff that didn't sell at the same prices. The crowds were getting smaller and it just wasn't as much fun anymore.

But I kept going and as the train shows slowly changed, so did I. I started going earlier to get to be among the first to see what was for sale that month. I learned that by going earlier I got inside and had a great, close parking space so I could take my purchases to the car and not have to carry them around. I started having breakfast before the show with an every increasing circle of new train friends. Slowly the friends became more important than the deals and it became a social event that wasn't to be missed, but looked forward to each month.

These experiences has greatly enhanced my enjoyment of this hobby of ours. There are so many facets and nuances to it that it never gets boring. 

Please share your thoughts about train shows.

Art


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2018)

I have belonged to clubs that set up layouts at shows for over 10 years. I belong to a modular club here in Florida and we do 4 shows a year. It's fun to get together with the guys. The situation was the same when I lived in NY. Shows were a social event plus sometimes I found a bargain. 

I'm not sure how enthusiastic about shows I would be if I didn't belong to a club. Years ago, before joining a club, I enjoyed shows but they weren't an all day affair. I went for a few hours to see the layouts and to look for bargains. When I lived in NY I went to the Amhearst show each year to talk to the manufacturers and see the layouts more than to shop.


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

*What do you get out of train shows?*

-In my experience train shows are the absolute best place to buy rolling stock. There is one LHS in my area that has reasonable prices on used rolling stock but they still have to charge sales tax. And of course, ebay has S&H charges. I've bought almost 100% of my rolling stock at shows.

*Why do you go or not go?*

-I go exclusively to look for deals.

*Did you quit going to train shows? If so, why?*

There are some shows I quit going to only because there weren't enough O gauge dealers.

I'm new to O and don't know anyone so there's no social aspect for me. Most of the guys are quite a bit older than me so I'm not sure we'd have much in common anyway (other than trains of course). When I buy something, I will talk to the dealer maybe but that's it.


----------



## Maxum (Apr 10, 2017)

My dad and I go to shows mainly to look for deals. Sometimes we find good deals, sometimes not. I've probably bought the majority of my rolling stock at shows. Shows are also good to buy structures. For some reasons I don't have much luck with finding Gargraves track at shows. With the size and weight of O scale equipment(especially with respect to locomotives) ,buying at shows saves a lot of money on shipping.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2018)

Another super topic, Art. 

I'll take a small walk back to memory lane when I lived in the Chicago area and enjoyed many shows with Art and an abundance of train friends. There was the monthly Dupage Show, of course the semi-annual York Meet, and TrainFest in Milwaukee (similar to the Big E but in my opinion, better). I loved every bit of this. 

Here in the Northeast, our train shows are much more limited and for the most part, not worth our time for an extensive drive to them. The exception (of course) is the York Meet that I deem to be the best O-Gauge train show, by far. We enjoy the York Meet very much and it is one of the highlights of our train related activities. The York Meet is where where have found many of our accessories that enhance our layout. 

Train shows for us, yes, the York Meets.


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

Chugman said:


> in the Chicago area we have the monthly show at the DuPage Fairgrounds in Wheaton, IL.


Is the DuPage show worth a look for O? I drive to Chicago area fairly frequently. I asked a couple Chicago guys if I should stay one weekend for a show. They told me "don't bother". To be fair, these guys are primarily into tinplate. How is that show for modern O gauge?


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

I try and make all the shows within 35 miles or so. We have quite a few even though they are all getting smaller. Ones within a hundred miles I am more selective. A few have gotten so small its not worth the gas. Still in for York though trains are no longer the main attraction as it too is shrinking. The Big E is the only show I have attended thats actually grown over the ten years I have gone. Weather determines if we make this one though. 

Pete


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2018)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> The exception (of course) is the York Meet that I deem to be the best O-Gauge train show, by far. We enjoy the York Meet very much and it is one of the highlights of our train related activities. The York Meet is where where have found many of our accessories that enhance our layout.
> 
> Train shows for us, yes, the York Meets.


Thanks for reminding me about York, Brian. I forgot to mention it. I found better buys at York than at just about any other train show. I'm hoping to attend the spring show next April. We plan to be in NY for a wedding at the end of March so getting to York looks very good.

The Amherst show (the Big E) isn't primarily an O gauge show like York but worth attending at least once IMHO. I bought my LC+ Camelback from Charles Ro at the Amherst show for a very good price, similar to York.

I would like to attend Trainfest once but it's so far from Florida that I doubt I ever will. Besides, it's held in the winter and I don't think my Florida body can take the Wisconsin cold.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

I go to train shows whenever I can. My chaotic life doesn't allow for many to my disappointment. I go to train shows to admire all the different layouts of all the different scales. There is a lot of talent in all of them plus they may give me ideas of things I'd like to do. I find that layouts I've seen before usually have something new or changed from the time before. I do look through all the stuff for sale but find the best bargains are to be found at swap meets.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I make the York shows and the Allentown, PA shows, both of these are twice a year. I hit a few others on a random basis. I'd love to get to the Big E sometime, but it's a bit out of the way for me.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

beachhead2 said:


> I'm new to O and don't know anyone so there's no social aspect for me. Most of the guys are quite a bit older than me so I'm not sure we'd have much in common anyway (other than trains of course). When I buy something, I will talk to the dealer maybe but that's it.


If you keep thinking like that, you never will meet any of the guys.  I can relate to a wide variety of ages, if you're all into the train hobby, surely you'll find something to talk about! Also, the fact that you're new to O-gauge, you just might pick up some very useful information if you exercise the social aspect more.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

I love the whole experience. Talking about and checking out trains, getting deals, buying prewar and postwar stuff, and getting restore/used stuff. Some things you can only find on ebay and at shows. I like the shows more because I can actually put my hands on the items.


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> If you keep thinking like that, you never will meet any of the guys.  I can relate to a wide variety of ages, if you're all into the train hobby, surely you'll find something to talk about! Also, the fact that you're new to O-gauge, you just might pick up some very useful information if you exercise the social aspect more.


I can dig it. It will just take some time before I start meeting some folks. I have to say though, forums like MTF do a lot to fill that void perhaps to the detriment of clubs, meets, etc. However, I suppose the counterpoint to that would be: hearing east coast people bang the drum about York probably draws out those of us from flyover country. So maybe it's a push.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2018)

Beachhead, I lived in the Chicago area for many years and never considered myself living in flyover country in terms of train activity, and particularly the York Meet. I went regularly twice a year and never let the distance interfere. I guess it depends on how important it is to you personally. 

I am probably by far much, much older than you but one thing I have found about our hobby is age has* NO* defining boundaries. If you are into trains, I probably have a lot in common you. If "you" put up boundaries to someones age, then you are the one who is really missing out. You can learn a lot about the hobby from us so called "old guys". I look at it this way, age is a state of mind.


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> If "you" put up boundaries to someones age, then you are the one who is really missing out. You can learn a lot about the hobby from us so called "old guys". I look at it this way, age is a state of mind.


Agreed. I shouldn't have brought it up because I don't want that to be the focus of the thread. That's on me anyway. I think we'd say "lone wolf". I just find it easier to glide under the radar, quick-hit these shows for what I want, and hit the road. It wouldn't matter if everyone was exactly the same age as me.

York for me is strictly about finances. It's a $1000 travel investment.


----------



## Chugman (Jun 17, 2015)

beachhead2 said:


> Is the DuPage show worth a look for O? I drive to Chicago area fairly frequently. I asked a couple Chicago guys if I should stay one weekend for a show. They told me "don't bother". To be fair, these guys are primarily into tinplate. How is that show for modern O gauge?


I am into modern O gauge as well and there is a lot of it at the show. There are at least two dealers that sell at heavily discounted prices. I will give you an example. At the last show one of these dealers was selling the new Woodland Scenics Water Tower for $136.00, the best I have seen it online is $169.99. AND no tax or shipping either. I could go on, but you get the idea. 

I was like you years ago and went just for the deals and didn't socialize at all unless I ran into a friend there. It took me awhile to realize that I was missing the best part. I starting talking to people on the forums and we met at DuPage. Later we began to have breakfasts together before the show and that enables me to get better acquainted with many new people. I used to evaluate how good the show was by what I bought and for how much. I still do that but a better evaluation is who did you see and how are they doing. 

People that say the DuPage show isn't worth going to sure have a different idea of what makes a good show than I do. Try it, have breakfast with us, let us get to meet you, and I will be shocked if you don't have a great time.

Art


----------



## Chugman (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't want to make a big deal out of the age issue either. It is quite normal for younger people to have had experiences with older people that wasn't much fun. The same can be said in reverse. 

I didn't want to go to the senior center to play bridge because I thought there is just a bunch of old people there. My friends kept telling me to try you'll like it, but I was hesitant. Finally I went in the middle of winter when I had nothing else to do and really wanted a good game of bridge. Guess what? There was a bunch of old people there, just like me. I'm 76 and the ages range from 65 to 83 at the center I go to. I didn't think we would have much in common other than bridge, wrong again. They have family, hobbies, interests, just like me. AND some of them are pretty good bridge players to boot. I now play two to three days a week at one of my nearby senior centers, but I could play everyday if I am willing to drive a little further.

The same with trains. My youngest train friend is 17 and my oldest if 83. Most of them are 65 to 83, but quite a few are in their 50's too. The biggest differences are that the older ones don't have to work and have more time for trains, they have more money and can afford more trains, and they have more experience and can be more interesting to talk to. The younger ones have more new ideas, more ambition to work on things, and can crawl under the layout easier. I wouldn't want to give up any of them.

Art


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

The only one near me is the Big E and I’m not around when it takes place. I haven’t been to York since 2006.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

beachhead2 said:


> I can dig it. It will just take some time before I start meeting some folks. I have to say though, forums like MTF do a lot to fill that void perhaps to the detriment of clubs, meets, etc. However, I suppose the counterpoint to that would be: hearing east coast people bang the drum about York probably draws out those of us from flyover country. So maybe it's a push.


Just remember, lots of folks come from farther way to go to York, I know that Brian is coming from California!


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Biggest thing for us, is the hands on. You can look at something all year online but only when seeing it in person can you tell if it is worth buying or not.
For me and my son it is good social bonding. Sometimes wifey even comes and makes us buy stuff that we would skip on. Mind you it's her ploy to buy more shoes but it's still good family time.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm coming to York from Michigan and not only do I enjoyed the train meet, but the journey there.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

*Train shows*

Chugman, I used to go to the DuPage county show regularly for many years. I haven't been to one in 5 years. I live 100 miles south of there and I just got tired of the drive as I got older and getting up early so I could get there early. Since I am an American Flyer collector, that show was good source of American Flyer but I found sellers sometimes hard to deal with. Not much bargaining. My best deals were always in the outer buildings. 
The only shows I still attend regularly, only 60 miles away, are the two shows in Decatur, Ill. I have made friends with many of the AF venders over the years. There is a good balance of AF, Lionel, MTH, and HO at that show. In fact there is a very nice, large, well detailed club O gauge layout there all the time. There are AF and HO layouts also. It is a nice medium size show. Most sellers are willing to deal so bargains can be had.


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing you again at York Denny M. I started at train shows four and a half years ago and meet a lot of friends and joined the NPOG train club and really enjoy it. The shows for me are seeing the people I've met in the train family.


----------



## Stoshu (Jun 20, 2015)

"I used to go to see new products from manufacturers and to find deals. Over the years I got discouraged as more and more local hobby shops quit going and it seemed some of the people kept bringing the same stuff that didn't sell at the same prices. "

_ As I have most of what I want and my train room is full it's hard to justify going to all the shows. Though I have found that those small shows in the back of a church usually have something I've not scene or have been looking for. Just getting more selective in my old age I guess.... _


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Great topic, Art....
Please forgive if I ramble....

I go to York twice a year (missed only twice since 83) and try to go to the local shows in Richmond/Charlottesville. 

I love shows and would love to go to more. I love seeing the trains, seeing layouts, and talking to the people.
However, as I got older, and demands stayed the same or increased(still doing 60-70 hr weeks), I just don't have the energy........I used to travel to DC, Baltimore, Annapolis and Tidewater for shows, and unfortunately, the drive isn't worth tiring me out for the work week......
Having an active modular group in Richmond, has filled the void.

I probably will retire sometime in 20 or 21......will I start hitting the road again? Probably... I will have kids living in DC, Philly and NY....so I have a place to flop. We have good friends in Pittsburgh, too.
I have been to Allentown twice and love it....hope to go back....and, I want to go to the Big E.
As far as ages, we have people from 30s to 80s in our modular group, and people are people. It like dealing with people everywhere. However, if you have trains to talk about, there usually is some common ground.

Peter


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Bob Phillips said:


> Looking forward to seeing you again at York Denny M. I started at train shows four and a half years ago and meet a lot of friends and joined the NPOG train club and really enjoy it. The shows for me are seeing the people I've met in the train family.


Same here. A friend of Bob and I is coming to York for the first time. I'm going to enjoy showing him around then letting him go on his own. He's a retired school teacher so now he's able to go now.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Bob Phillips said:


> Looking forward to seeing you again at York Denny M. I started at train shows four and a half years ago and meet a lot of friends and joined the NPOG train club and really enjoy it. The shows for me are seeing the people I've met in the train family.


Train shows are 80% or more the social aspect of the hobby for me. Sure, I look around and sometimes find something that I want, but the big feature is meeting all the people I only get to correspond with on-line the rest of the year.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I agree GRJ. I have a small list of things to get, but I'll do more socialize. I can spend over a hour just saying hi to people in the Orange Hall.


----------



## papa3rail (Oct 8, 2016)

I enjoy train shows but they are few and far between in these parts.The largest show around here is next weekend in Plano and like Art I will be meeting some friends for breakfast and we will get there when the doors open on Saturday.I always buy a couple of things just to help keep the thing alive.

Never been to York but, it is on my Bucket List.It will have to be the April show October is just to busy for me.We would probably make it a vacation trip.We are huge history buffs love old houses I'm a Civil War buff so a trip to Gettysburg would definitely be on the list as well as the B&O and PRR museums.Would also like the opportunity to meet some of the folks I have encountered here on the MTF.So one day soon I hope to make that trip.


----------



## Chugman (Jun 17, 2015)

Reading the responses to this post makes me realize how lucky I am to live in a part of the country where there is so much train activity. I have lived in areas where that wasn't true, so I know what it is like. But I just have been taking it for granted lately. This has been a wake up call in that regard.

The forum must really help fill the void in these areas. Online availability of products has also helped a lot both in selections available and pricing. 

Art


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

I used to go to the Greenberg Shows, and others at the State Fairgrounds at Timonium, just a few miles away. 

Once I joined TCA and went to York, I stopped going to the local shows. York has much better prices, product selection, and manufacturers on hand. I go to York twice a year,

My O gauge Modular Club, National Capital Trackers puts on a shows at Timonium in February, and a TCA WB&A Meet in Annapolis in March, I participate in both and others. 

My standard gauge Modular Club, SGMA will be at the Worlds Greatest Hobby Show in Oakes, Pa. (outside Philly), 1/12/19-1/13/19, I will be there with my modules too.

So, I see the shows.


----------



## BCFx (Jul 22, 2018)

I've been to MANY years worth of the train show at DuPage, and been to many TrainFests in Milwaukee. Since I've moved to central Iowa, I don't make that 5hr drive for the monthly show anymore, but I still make a point to go to TrainFest each year. This year I'll hit up the DuPage show since it's the same weekend as TrainFest. 

I agree that I like the social aspect. Seeing people I know, catching up, etc is fun. I also like just seeing what's out there and what current market prices are for some things. I have a small list of things that if I ever find them I'll buy them on the spot, but otherwise I'm happy with my current collection as it is. I know I could easily find what I'm looking for online, but the fun is in the search.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Craignor said:


> I used to go to the Greenberg Shows, and others at the State Fairgrounds at Timonium, just a few miles away.


There's a reason they call that place the Cow Palace, one show there they didn't quite get the cleanup complete! 



> My standard gauge Modular Club, SGMA will be at the Worlds Greatest Hobby Show in Oakes, Pa. (outside Philly), 1/12/19-1/13/19, I will be there with my modules too.


I believe my club, NPOG, will be at Oaks as well. BTW, it's Oaks, not Oakes.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

YORK shows both April and October are the best. Follwed by the Spring Thaw in Allentown. I don't go the the Fall meet in Allentown because of pheasant hunting season.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> There's a reason they call that place the Cow Palace, one show there they didn't quite get the cleanup complete!
> 
> I believe my club, NPOG, will be at Oaks as well. BTW, it's Oaks, not Oakes.


John,


Yes indeed, the Cow Palace can be quite aromatic.

See you at Yorke, and then at Oaks.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## yamawho (Apr 20, 2016)

I live in Canada just north of Montreal.
There is a show I try to make it to in November and April up here. Never any tinplate but I do find odds and ends. Over the years I have come to know some of the vendors as well.

The company I work for has the main office in Solon Ohio. As a result over the last few years I visit with a friend the weekend before the work week when I'm down there. I have found most of my tinplate at shows around there and antique malls.
Most of the items in this picture are from these visits.


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

I just saw this topic, and will read pages 2, 3, 4 later, but thought I will chime in before leaving the computer. I love to go to shows, but don't get to many. I probably spent too many years in HO and N to be interested in postwar trains, so I am looking for scale trains for a hirail layout. Unfortunately funds don't allow for very much buying, but I do like buying engines and cars at shows, the big items. Here, over an hour north of Pittsburgh, it is an hour to 1 3/4 hours to any show in the area. The best for me is the Greenberg Show at Monroeville. I like looking at the layouts and visiting with friends there as well. Most small shows around here have mostly postwar, MPC, or other scales, so I don't enjoy them as much, and don't often go. I have been to York twice, and yes I bought an engine one of those times, no shipping cost. However, the overnight stay cuts into the train budget too much. My Northeast Ohio friends tell me I need to go to the Kirtland Show up near Lake Erie, a 2+ hour drive, and I want to do that someday. I would still go to a show with some layouts even if I didn't have a penny in my pocket other than to pay the entrance fee.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Good shows in NC seem to have stopped happening recently. Not sure why, but I will keep trying for a while.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

I haven't been to any shows for a long time. Not really looking to buy anything unless I stumble upon a real bargain. Haven't really made the time. Since I'm retiring, I expect I'll start going again.


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

I only do one show a years these days. That's the Big E Amherst railroad society train show in January in West Springfield Ma. Outside of York it's the best show in the East. I've done York several times, really can't justify the expense of days off from work, driving seven hours, hotel, food, gas anymore. Adds up to a new engine price and the fact I've never found anything interesting in the member halls and the dealer halls can be done in a day, I'll stay home and save the money.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

We go to York at least once a year. Sometimes go to a show in Virginia Beach. After York, they are a bit of a letdown. The grandsons have been to York and the local shows are not up to what they want to see.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've trimmed down my "local shows" to the two Allentown, PA shows and of course the two York meets. Some day I'd like to get to the Big-E, but it's never been convenient to get up there. It would have to be an overnight thing as it's too far for a round trip in one day.


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

I would like to go to the big E show too. Six hour drive and like John Will said overnite trip. John we could team up and go sometime we are not getting any younger. Ha Ha


----------



## seacoast (Sep 12, 2010)

The Big E/Amherst show is worth the trip IMO and I have done it every year for almost 20 years and its seems to keep on getting larger in size. Its all scale and dwarfs the York TCA by miles. Its beyond huge and is held in several huge buildings again dwarfs the York event. I can do Amherst/Big E in a day but you could spend 2 days there and still not see everything. The only downside to Amherst is the time of the year its in Late January and one year I got caught in a blizzard driving to it.. It was open-snow and all and devoid of customers= still tons of fun.

All the manufactures are there; Lionel, Atlas, MTH, Ross etc.. O-3 rail and Standard gauge is limited compared to York but still some very large retailers do attend and bring truckloads of cars and engines; Charlie Ro etc....:thumbsup:


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I've trimmed down my "local shows" to the two Allentown, PA shows and of course the two York meets. Some day I'd like to get to the Big-E, but it's never been convenient to get up there. It would have to be an overnight thing as it's too far for a round trip in one day.


You come up, I would love you to visit. I'm only twenty minutes away.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

There are about ten train meets that I know of within an hour and half of me. I’ve been to around seven of them. A few I only went to once because they were just so-so. After I started going to York, I stopped going to some others or went to them less often. I used to go to almost every TCA Atlantic Division meet, but I have only been to one meet since it moved to Penn’s Landing, because after driving the Schuylkill Expressway every day for 37 years, I would rather avoid it. I go to the Hatboro Train Show every year in early December since it’s 15 minutes from my door.

Pros are many – meeting and talking to other train guys and gals, getting bargains, seeing things you didn’t know existed, great selection of railroad paraphernalia, getting to talk face to face with vendors and manufacturers

Cons are few – traffic jams – in the aisles (Hamburg), in the streets (York)

I agree with Art. Going early, you can avoid the traffic jams in the streets and park closer. I have a friend that likes to go late because towards the end of the meet some vendors would rather sell off their stuff at a low price instead of packing it up and taking it home again.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2018)

*"Its all scale and dwarfs the York TCA by miles. Its beyond huge and is held in several huge buildings again dwarfs the York event." *

I guess it is what is important to you. 85-90% of the Big E Train Show is other gauges than "O". Last time I checked, this section of the MTF is all about O-Gauge so the Big E misses that mark (I have attended it). The York Meet occupies several buildings and I would question the comment about the Amherst Show dwarfing it, most likely the York Meet is much larger. 

Facts matter.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Brian, facts do matter, but he may be right. From the Amherst RR Society webpage.



> Every year late in January or early in February, the Amherst Railway Society holds its Railroad Hobby Show at the Eastern States Exposition Fairgrounds (The home of The Big E) in West Springfield Massachusetts. More than 22,500 railfans and public attended the Show each of the past five years.


Last figures I had was York was around 12,000 give or take a little.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2018)

John, I don't think so. I was referring to *space occupied* as did the poster, not attendance. The attendance stands to reason since the majority of the model railroading community is into HO.

The overall point is the Amherst Show is essentially on HO show and if you are interested in what is happening with this gauge, then it would be a great show to go to. I am not into HO, so it serves little purpose for me to go. I get so much more out of the York Meet though it is a heck of a lot farther to drive. It is worth the drive to attend a show mostly for us O-Gaugers. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Brian, I agree with you there, I looked at the descriptions of the Amherst show. While it looks like it would be fun to see, I'd rather go to York.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I would have to agree. I have become a York junkie.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I enjoy the Amherst Show. I do have trouble seeing beyond the Charles Ro tables though. It is a family event and sometimes you have to navigate around the baby carriages.


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Brian, I agree with you there, I looked at the descriptions of the Amherst show. While it looks like it would be fun to see, I'd rather go to York.


Don’t know what you are missing. O gauge is well represented at the show. Plus all the clinics, and other railroad stuff, not just model trains, historical societies that are represented. A lot of the same characters at york are at the big E show. Yes you won’t see miles and miles of member halls with post war junk but that’s a plus for me.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm missing the 6-7 hour drive each way, the hotel bills, and losing two days traveling.


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'm missing the 6-7 hour drive each way, the hotel bills, and losing two days traveling.


That’s how I feel about York. Guess we are even :goofball:


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

superwarp1 said:


> That’s how I feel about York. Guess we are even :goofball:


That's how I feel about both because it's 12-13 hour drive and have to block out a week! That being said, I love train shows. So I'll go to both... someday.hwell:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2018)

I've been to both York and Amherst. I think York is physically bigger but attendance at Amherst is bigger and Amherst isn't small. Last time I was there in 2016 before moving to Florida it was in 4 buildings. Two of the buildings are very large, larger than most local shows I have attended over the years. The other two building are ginormous.

Brian is right that Amherst is all scales. If you are going just for O gauge York is much, much better. I enjoy seeing all the layouts regardless of scale so I always enjoyed Amherst. The N-Trak layout is the biggest I have ever seen. I remember an outstanding On30 modular layout and on HO modular layout with spectacular scenery and details. There were other fine layouts in just about every scale and gauge.

IMHO York is the best show for O gauge. We have wedding in NY at the end of March and are planning to attend York in April, 2019. I have no plans of being in NY in January ever again but if I am I would gladly attend the Big E one more time. Both are great shows but York is the king of shows for O gauge.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2018)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'm missing the 6-7 hour drive each way, the hotel bills, and losing two days traveling.





superwarp1 said:


> That’s how I feel about York. Guess we are even :goofball:


I think it's a matter of geography. If you live reasonably close to Springfield, MA it makes sense to go to the Big E. If you live reasonably close to York, PA it makes sense to got to the TCA show. When I lived in the Mid Hudson Valley it was only a 2 hour drive to Springfield. I went with friends early, spent the day and we stopped for dinner on the way home that evening. It was a fun day.

Now that I'm in Florida neither show is close. Both mean travel and hotels. Being an O gauger I would rather attend York. The Amherst show is usually the last weekend in January. It's the week between the Championship games and the Super Bowl. The weather can be mild, but usually it's very cold and sometimes snowy, but always miserable for a Floridian.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Since I don't have to drive to York from Michigan and our gas, hotel and York badges are paid for, I don't mind the trip.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I attend the Timonium shows from Oct to April with the modular club I am a member of. I have a unique modular display and get lots of inqueries on how I did it. Also enjoy rumaging through the used stuff. Always able to find buried treasures in there. Also spending time with other modelers and talking model railroading. Then there is the new stuff; electronics, locomotives, rolling stock and scenery stuff.


----------



## Rich883 (Jul 15, 2015)

To Art’s question, I do go to shows sometimes, and it is mostly to see diferent things either from small venders, or in diferent scales. I typically don’t look for engines or rolling stock, but for me unique scenery and structures. Also idues from some of the operating layouts, regardless of scale.

While I really enjoy York, I sometimes feel like it is more of the same stuff from venders I already know.

I agree the social aspect has gotten more important over time.


----------



## Stoshu (Jun 20, 2015)

_We were running our modular layout at a train show yesterday when one of the regular vendors came to take a look.
So I asked him " Have you ever scene so many old guy's in one place before ? "
He replied " Yea... Last train show.... "
It takes all kinds... _


----------



## seacoast (Sep 12, 2010)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> John, I don't think so. I was referring to *space occupied* as did the poster, not attendance. The attendance stands to reason since the majority of the model railroading community is into HO.
> 
> The overall point is the Amherst Show is essentially on HO show and if you are interested in what is happening with this gauge, then it would be a great show to go to. I am not into HO, so it serves little purpose for me to go. I get so much more out of the York Meet though it is a heck of a lot farther to drive. It is worth the drive to attend a show mostly for us O-Gaugers.


Brian just reading this as I’ve been busy with work and family. I have been to York as I’m a TCA member. I be even dragged the family and kids to York as we turn it into a family trip depending upon the time of school vacations etc. For all things O gauge and standard gauge York can’t be beat. Amherst in shear #’s is much larger 2x the attendance. I could go thru the halls in York very quickly as I target certain products I’m looking for.

I’ve been going to Amherst for 20+ years and at that time it was physically smaller then York, not the case anymore.

I find Amherst buildings to be larger in size and Amherst is almost to large and spread out it gets tiring on my feet. I’m a 3 rail guy but Amherst brings out all the things I never thought about looking at. Still a fair out of 3 rail not as much as York-agreed.

I really enjoy the massive amount of train layouts at Amherst, of all scales including 3 rail, N,HO,O 2 rail, S, G etc. The layouts at Amherst are Gianourmous. The Amherst Club HO layout last year was 80’x30’ ? That’s just one of dozens of huge layouts that York doesnt have. I wish Atlas O would display st York I miss that layout.

Anyways their both great shows. Being from NH, Amherst is easier then driving 7 hours to York. That said a couple of years ago it took me the same as I got slowed down by a huge snowstorm on the way to Amherst. Amherst always schedules the show for the last weekend in January and that can be Weather problematic.

I will say Brain both shows are bigger then the local Northern New England TCA NONEC show in Dover, NH area that we both attend.

George


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2018)

George, there are no right or wrong answers to the comparison of the York Meet to the Big E Train Show. I am a strong believer that the York Meet is the Mecca of all primarily O-Gauge train shows. There just is more O-Gauge related train equipment there than can be found anywhere else.

I traveled extensively for business and have been blessed to attend train show from the east coast to the west coast. So my references are many. 

If you prefer the Big E, great. My preference by far, the York Meet.


----------



## Chugman (Jun 17, 2015)

George I have similar views about York and Trainfest that is held in Milwaukee once a year in November. York is the king of the 3-rail O gauge shows, no one questions that. But York is 12 hours away and Milwaukee is 2 1/2 hours away.

Trainfest is a bigger show in attendance, but has all scales. And a large number of excellent layouts in all scales. All the major manufacturers attend and there is a lot to buy as well. It is not a swap meet like York though, with only new merchandise for sale. It is coming up on Nov 10 -11th and I can't wait.

Art


----------



## HenryL (Nov 20, 2007)

First of all the pro for attending a show is the sheer volume of product, that one thing just might be there. The second reason is the layout displays, always a chance to get an idea. As for the shows I attend, Allentown because it is close and the occasional Greenberg show just to see the layouts. Not a TCA member so York is out of the question, used my one chance a few years back. The local shows seem to have become the same folks bringing the same over priced post war stuff socializing with each other. Those are no longer worth the time.


----------



## seacoast (Sep 12, 2010)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> George, there are no right or wrong answers to the comparison of the York Meet to the Big E Train Show. I am a strong believer that the York Meet is the Mecca of all primarily O-Gauge train shows. There just is more O-Gauge related train equipment there than can be found anywhere else.
> 
> I traveled extensively for business and have been blessed to attend train show from the east coast to the west coast. So my references are many.
> 
> If you prefer the Big E, great. My preference by far, the York Meet. <img src="http://www.modeltrainforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />


It’s all good, they are both great fun. I wish York was closer for me as I live in Seacoast NH.


----------



## ERIE610 (Jan 19, 2015)

*A VOICE FROM THE MID WEST*

Hello. It is nice to read about the meets back East.:appl: Alas I live in the Mid West , "Kansas City Metro Area". We do have Quarterly shows put on by the Mid-America Train & Toy Show promoters. O Gauge makes up about 25-30% of the show. I go mainly to look for bargains & parts or what ever catches my eye. I stopped going on E bay a good while back because of increased shipping costs imposed by E bay. Craigslist is hit n miss at its best. Ya'll ought to give thanks for having such large venues to attend available.


JUST MY $0.2 WORTH


----------

